

Is Path Violating Google Maps ToS? - mroling
https://path.com/p/pCF0O

======
mroling
Path has decided to remove from view the Google Maps attribution. On the page
linked, <https://path.com/p/pCF0O>, the Google maps image is "cropped", hiding
the bottom portion of the map via CSS. Here's the actual link to the map
that's being presented:
[https://maps.googleapis.com/maps/api/staticmap?center=54.804...](https://maps.googleapis.com/maps/api/staticmap?center=54.804272,56.112673&zoom=12&size=400x300&sensor=false)

This clearly is against Google Maps ToS, right?

